# MacBook Air 2012 13" et la suite Adobe CS6...



## Kyoshiro06 (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un vieux MacBook Pro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz avec 2 Go de RAM et 250Go de DD, qui n'est pas unibody (dernière génération avant les unibody d'ailleurs). Et j'aimerai bien me prendre un Macbook Air 13" 256Go Core i5 avec 4 (ou 8)Go de RAM, pour ça portabilité et pour ça rapidité. 

Seulement, je me demande si ma suite CS6 va bien fonctionner dessus. J'utilise principalement Photoshop, illustrator et inDesign. N'ayant jamais eu de Macbook Air et n'ayant personne dans mon entourage qui en a un, je me tourne vers vous.

J'hésiter avec un MacBook Pro Rétina, mais il est encore un peu lourd je trouve et il est un peu épais aussi (et le prix me pique un peu les yeux  Mais bon si vous me dite que le MBA ne sera pas fluide je serais prêt à économiser...)  

La Fnac me propose de reprendre mon ancien MacBook Pro à 272&#8364;... cela vaut-il le coup?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (26 Juin 2012)

Déjà, 8Go, c'est presque obligatoire... Au vu de ton utilisation, mais également du fait qu'elle est soudée.
Mais ça ne nous dit pas ce que tu comptes réellement faire avec.
Tes travaux sont-ils lourds ?
As-tu obligatoirement besoin d'un portable dont l'écran est limité pour ce genre d'utilisation ?


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai un iMac à la maison pour faire mes travaux mais j'aimerais avoir un portable pour travailler lors de déplacements. 

Je travaille dans le digital donc je fais pas mal de sites, d'applications smartphone... Je fais que très peu de print. Il m'arrive parfois de travailler sur des fichiers lourd mais ça représente environ 25% de mon temps.

Au niveau de l'écran, j'étais confortable sur mon 15", je ne sais pas si un 13" le sera aussi (je l'ai testé dans un Apple Store mais j'ai pas pu me mettre en contexte avec Photoshop pour voir comment la répartition des palettes d'outils se mettent... et quelle serait ma zone de travail)

Par contre il est clair que ça ne sera pas ma machine principale pour le boulot.

Merci beaucoup en tous cas d'avoir répondu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

Personne pour me répondre s'il vous plaît? :rose:


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (26 Juin 2012)

Juste pour savoir... pourquoi personne ne me répond ?  :rose:


----------



## Larme (26 Juin 2012)

Bah, parce que d'une part, on n'a pas forcément les réponses à tes questions.
Et d'autre part, il se trouve que certains d'entre nous ont une vie... Si si...
Ah, et accessoirement, on est payé 50&#8364; pour chaque bonne réponse sur les forums de MacGé. Ah non, en fait on est juste bénévoles...


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (26 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Bah, parce que d'une part, on n'a pas forcément les réponses à tes questions.
> Et d'autre part, il se trouve que certains d'entre nous ont une vie... Si si...
> Ah, et accessoirement, on est payé 50 pour chaque bonne réponse sur les forums de MacGé. Ah non, en fait on est juste bénévoles...



Je ne dis pas ça parceque j'exige une réponse... C'est simplement que tu me demandais de plus amples informations sur mes utilisations et attentes de mon potentiel futur Macbook Air. Je pensais donc que c'était pour mieux répondre.. mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas. 

Alors ne t'en fais pas c'est pas du tout contre toi ou contre qui que ce soit! 

Merci en tout cas (une nouvelle fois) pour les réponses que tu as pu m'apporter.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

La résolution d'écran du MacBook Air 13 est la même que celle de ton MacBook Pro 15 (si la signature est juste) donc tout peut se mettre aux mêmes places.


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La résolution d'écran du MacBook Air 13 est la même que celle de ton MacBook Pro 15 (si la signature est juste) donc tout peut se mettre aux mêmes places.



Merci, je savais pas qu'ils avaient la même résolution


----------



## alitaliano (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
*je suis graphiste print indépendant et j'ai commandé le MacBook Air i5 128 Go SSD avec 8 Go de RAM pour une utilisation sur la suite Adobe CS6*. Je souhaite ainsi remplacer mon MacBook Pro 15 2 GHz early 2011 écran HD
Couplé avec un bon écran externe (je viens de recevoir et tester un LG IPS231 : il est très bien), je compte bien en faire ma station de travail principale. Jai 14 jours pour me le faire rembourser, au pire, *mais si cela savère concluant, je posterai un retour ici*. La raison de ce choix est que je voyage (très) souvent. Et 1,35 kg contre 2,55 kg ça compte. Sans oublier que le sac pour le transporter sera aussi plus léger.
De plus la suite CS6 a été optimisée en ce qui concerne Photoshop et Illustrator et tout le monde saccorde pour dire que ces 2 logiciels sont plus véloces que leurs prédécesseurs. Le gros point noir pour moi : le passage dun écran mat à un écran brillant, même si en le testant jai trouvé ça à peu près supportable. Et de toutes façons, je viens de me payer un écran externe mat, donc ça ne serait gênant quen déplacement.

Pour te répondre à moitié (car le MBA ne sera livré que lundi), jai plus ou moins testé le MBA 13" avec 4 Go dans un Apple Store. Je les ai fait chier  pour avoir lautorisation dinstaller Indesign CS6 et Photoshop CS6 dessus et jai rapatrié quelques fichiers sur lesquels javais travaillé récemment. 
Ma foi, ça mavait lair plutôt fluide et il ma donc semblé quil était tout à fait possible den faire sa machine principale. Et il ny avait que 4 Go de RAM, contre 8 Go que jai commandé. À suivre, donc


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (30 Juin 2012)

@alitaliano

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précieuses informations! J'attends avec impatience tes retours parceque je me laisse jusqu'à mercredi pour me le prendre! 

Merci encore


----------



## alitaliano (3 Juillet 2012)

alitaliano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *je suis graphiste print indépendant et j'ai commandé le MacBook Air i5 128 Go SSD avec 8 Go de RAM pour une utilisation sur la suite Adobe CS6*. Je souhaite ainsi remplacer mon MacBook Pro 15&#8217; 2 GHz early 2011 écran HD&#8230;



J&#8217;ai donc reçu le MacBook Air aujourd&#8217;hui. *La suite CS6 est parfaitement à l&#8217;aise*, même si j&#8217;ai constaté que mon MacBook Pro 15&#8217; était plus rapide sur Photoshop pour certaines fonctions (ex : filtre Fluidité), avec les mêmes réglages sur les 2 machines, évidemment. Pour d&#8217;autres manipulations comme les zooms, le MBA était un poil plus rapide.
Sur Indesign, l&#8217;export d&#8217;un lourd fichier en PDF pour le print a mis exactement le même temps.
Je dirais donc que c&#8217;est kif-kif pour ces 2 configurations. Du tout bon en ce qui concerne le remplacement de mon MBP.
En revanche, l&#8217;écran du MBA a des couleurs un peu moins vives, moins contrastées. Il existe, paraît-il, 2 fabricants de dalles : LG et Samsung. Après vérification, j&#8217;ai la LG. Je l&#8217;ai calibrée (de visu) et ne parvient pas à obtenir d&#8217;aussi belles couleurs que sur mon MBP (dont l&#8217;écran est HD et antireflet).
Je suis agréablement surpris en ce qui concerne le côté glossy du MBA : ce n&#8217;est absolument pas gênant. Je l&#8217;ai testé sur la ma terrasse très éclairée et il est tout à fait possible de travailler avec.

Le MBA est vraiment très vif à l&#8217;usage, peut-être même un poil plus réactif que mon MBP (avec SSD, également).
Couplé avec un bon écran externe, il devient une super station de travail pour graphiste nomade. Ceci étant enfin possible grâce au SSD + rapide, aux 8 Go de RAM, au processeur + véloce et à la nouvelle carte graphique.

En espérant avoir répondu à certaines de tes questions, Kyoshiro06.


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (3 Juillet 2012)

alitaliano a dit:


> Jai donc reçu le MacBook Air aujourdhui. *La suite CS6 est parfaitement à laise*, même si jai constaté que mon MacBook Pro 15 était plus rapide sur Photoshop pour certaines fonctions (ex : filtre Fluidité), avec les mêmes réglages sur les 2 machines, évidemment. Pour dautres manipulations comme les zooms, le MBA était un poil plus rapide.
> Sur Indesign, lexport dun lourd fichier en PDF pour le print a mis exactement le même temps.
> Je dirais donc que cest kif-kif pour ces 2 configurations. Du tout bon en ce qui concerne le remplacement de mon MBP.
> En revanche, lécran du MBA a des couleurs un peu moins vives, moins contrastées. Il existe, paraît-il, 2 fabricants de dalles : LG et Samsung. Après vérification, jai la LG. Je lai calibrée (de visu) et ne parvient pas à obtenir daussi belles couleurs que sur mon MBP (dont lécran est HD et antireflet).
> ...




Excellent, je te remercie énormément! J'avais vraiment besoin de l'avis d'une personne issue du même domaine que moi! 

J'aurais juste une ultime et dernière question... l'écran 13" est quand même confortable et viable quand on vient d'un MBP 15"? 

Merci encore


----------



## alitaliano (3 Juillet 2012)

Kyoshiro06 a dit:


> J'aurais juste une ultime et dernière question... l'écran 13" est quand même confortable et viable quand on vient d'un MBP 15"?



Oui, je trouve que lécran est bien (très lisible, très bonne définition, mais comme je lai dit moins contrasté et plus fade). Mais je porte des lunettes de repos pour ordi qui grossissent un peu ce que je vois, donc avec cest encore mieux.
Même sans cest plutôt confortable. Si ton MBP avait un écran de définition normale, tu ny perdras pas en espace de travail puisque la résolution est la même : 1400x900.
Moi, partant dun MBP HD (1650x980), jy perds un peu mais cest compensé par lécran externe.
Je pense sincèrement que tu ne regretteras pas ce nouveau MBA !

Bonne journée !


----------



## Kyoshiro06 (3 Juillet 2012)

alitaliano a dit:


> Oui, je trouve que lécran est bien (très lisible, très bonne définition, mais comme je lai dit moins contrasté et plus fade). Mais je porte des lunettes de repos pour ordi qui grossissent un peu ce que je vois, donc avec cest encore mieux.
> Même sans cest plutôt confortable. Si ton MBP avait un écran de définition normale, tu ny perdras pas en espace de travail puisque la résolution est la même : 1400x900.
> Moi, partant dun MBP HD (1650x980), jy perds un peu mais cest compensé par lécran externe.
> Je pense sincèrement que tu ne regretteras pas ce nouveau MBA !
> ...



Génial!! Merci beaucoup pour tous ces précieux conseils 

Bonne journée à toi aussi


----------



## macbookeur75 (9 Juillet 2012)

alitaliano a dit:


> Jai donc reçu le MacBook Air aujourdhui. *La suite CS6 est parfaitement à laise*, même si jai constaté que mon MacBook Pro 15 était plus rapide sur Photoshop pour certaines fonctions (ex : filtre Fluidité), avec les mêmes réglages sur les 2 machines, évidemment. Pour dautres manipulations comme les zooms, le MBA était un poil plus rapide.
> Sur Indesign, lexport dun lourd fichier en PDF pour le print a mis exactement le même temps.
> Je dirais donc que cest kif-kif pour ces 2 configurations. Du tout bon en ce qui concerne le remplacement de mon MBP.
> En revanche, lécran du MBA a des couleurs un peu moins vives, moins contrastées. Il existe, paraît-il, 2 fabricants de dalles : LG et Samsung. Après vérification, jai la LG. Je lai calibrée (de visu) et ne parvient pas à obtenir daussi belles couleurs que sur mon MBP (dont lécran est HD et antireflet).
> ...




salut qu'est ce qui t'a fait opté pour le i5 plutot que le i7 (en gardant la meme quantité de ram et stockage) ?

j'hesite en effet entre les 2 pour le même usage


----------



## alitaliano (10 Juillet 2012)

macbookeur75 a dit:


> salut qu'est ce qui t'a fait opté pour le i5 plutot que le i7 (en gardant la meme quantité de ram et stockage) ?
> 
> j'hesite en effet entre les 2 pour le même usage



Le prix&#8230; C'était 500 &#8364; de plus pour avoir un i7 pour moi, vu qu'un MacBook Air avec *128 Go de SSD* et 8 Go de RAM me convient. Il aurait fallu que je prenne un 256 Go de SSD pour avoir l'option, mais passer de 128 à 256 Go coûte déjà 300 &#8364;&#8230;


----------



## macbookeur75 (10 Juillet 2012)

j'ai finalement pris le 2e modele en gardant le i5 1,8 Ghz avec 8 Go de ram et 256 de SSD

sur mon usage, je n'arriverai pas à saturer un i5 donc le i7 est inutile

j'ai fait le test aujourd'hui avec le même modèle en i7


----------



## pouet13 (10 Juillet 2012)

ton retour mintéresse concernant ce MBA ( même si j'ai pris le i7) et CS6, tiens nous au courant


----------



## alitaliano (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, Un petit retour après un mois d'utilisation avec le MacBook air Intel Core I5 2012 8 Go et la suite Adobe CS6. 

Je lis un peu n'importe quoi sur ce forum et notamment que cet ordinateur ne suffirait pas pour des retouches photos et le travail habituel d'un graphiste&#8230;
Je rappelle que je suis graphiste print indépendant et que je n'ai que cette machine pour mon utilisation professionnelle.  Je vous invite à relire les messages précédents de ce sujet pour comprendre la raison du choix d'un MacBook Air plutôt qu'un autre&#8230; 

*Je viens de terminer un gros dossier avec photos en haute définition, quelques retouches Photoshop *(fluidité&#8230 et surtout intégration de ces photos dans un 52 pages réunies dans un livre InDesign.
Soient des documents avec les photos HD de 10 à 15 pages. Je trouve que le MacBook air s'en est sorti admirablement bien. L'export PDF en haute définition prenait un peu de temps (comme pour n'importe quel ordinateur), mais globalement je suis très satisfait de ce choix.

Je suis bien conscient que ces tâches pourraient prendre beaucoup moins de temps avec un Mac Pro, par exemple, cependant travailler sur cette machine s'avère réellement confortable.  J'utilise évidemment un bon écran externe.


----------



## Goliath (4 Janvier 2013)

... c'est ce qu'on appelle un bon retour d'expérience


----------



## DaniKOoL (6 Mars 2013)

Parfait ce retour, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais!


----------



## stephen101 (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
Je suis un peut dans le même type de besoins que Kyoshiro06.
Je suis un graphiste indépendant qui possède déjà d'autres machines Apple "solide" un iMac 27 pouces (mi-2011- haut de gamme) ainsi qu'un MacBook Pro 15*pouces, début*2011 / RAM  8 Go 1333 MHz / HDD 500GO).

Je suis très content de ces 2 machines.
Mais tout de suite moins quand il s'agit de transporter mon MacBook Pro (2,5 Kg tout de même...)

C'est la raison pour laquelle je pense très sérieusement a faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook Air 256 Go.
mais question se pose pour moi dans l'utilité de gonfler sa config de base avec 8 Go de RAM (4 à l'origine) ou bien d'opter pour un processeur i7 (cadencé à 2 GHz).

Je precise que cette machine aura pour bute la création de fichier de complexité moyenne lors de mes déplacements (avec la suite Adobe CS6).

Merci de me donné votre avis avec le recul que vous disposer sur cette machine dans l'exercice de vos fonctions...

--
Cordialement.


----------

